# Remote Code for Philips cs2123 Sound Bar



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Could Edmund or anyone else offer any suggestions on how to get my D remote to control this soundbar?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you been to this link ?
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes

Click on your remote model number.
Click on Audio,
Type in Philips, Hit enter,
write down the code,
Click on get more codes
Try them until you get one that turns the unit off.


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, tried all of those and the ones that are onscreen also. None have worked.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a Samsung sound bar connected to a Samsung TV via optical.
I didn't need to do anything as the TV is controlled by the remote and thus so is the soundbar. Maybe I just got lucky since both units are Samsung.


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

My tv is a Philips also. I connected via Digital Optical also. No dice.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ftdmlk said:


> My tv is a Philips also. I connected via Digital Optical also. No dice.


What model number is your Remote and your Receiver ?


----------



## ftdmlk (Sep 29, 2007)

HR23-700 and the remote is a RC-64


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The RC65 has one code that the RC64 does not have. It is 32327 .
An RC65 remote might work for you.

If you had an HR24 or higher number and an RC65X remote, they are interactive and the remote can have codes added to it from the HR24.
I learned of this from an experiment that Edmund / tivoburkee did in the last few months.

I believe that Philips, GE and RCA are all related and possibly use some of the same codes.

Have you tried the scan method to find a code that works ? If not I would try that next.
If you buy a new RC65 remote from Walmart and that code does not work for you, they will let you return it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, but the code you need doesn't exist in any D* remote. However, there do exist a few partially working code that might give you vol and mute, but not power. Since no power code exists in the D* remote, a manual code search will not work. Here are the codes to try: 31673 and 32311

Otherwise, I suggest you get a learning remote, Xsight Touch (since it has DirecTV RF) or a Harmony.

Here are the protocol details: RC5/6 Combo, Dev1=16, Dev2=21.


----------

